# galaxy s3 id card



## gasb00st (May 20, 2012)

gt-i9300

if my screen of the galaxy s3 is turned on and unlocked and i hold my id card (from europe)
to the back of the s3 it makes a weird nose i think that it hase to do whit nfc so maby developers can do something whit it

if anybody knows more please leave a comment


----------

